# Elk antler mount



## westcacherednec (Feb 1, 2011)

A friend killed a small bull 2 years ago while we were in colorado.He was going to screw the antlers to a board,He didnt think it was large enough for a full fledged taxi bill.So I offered to mount them for him.I wanted to do something a little different.So this is what I came up with.What do ya think?


----------



## Battledrum (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice! Like the camo look. Great job.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks real good .Congrats on his bull


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice..something different


----------



## WHAC Hunter (Jul 3, 2006)

I like it too, Nice job man!


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

nice job!


----------

